# Last time you've caught your edge



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

at pico last season. i was riding in pretty shitty conditions (ice storm) and i was with an instructor since i hadn't been on a board for over a year. the guy fell and i went past him and didnt see him and when i tried to stop i slid on some ice and a mogul. when i came down i hit some more ice, caught it and sprained my wrist.

ps: 500th post! woohoo!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Last December.....caught a death cookie on a new (and much stiffer) board and fractured a couple ribs. Took the next weekend off.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

landed switch, over rotated, onto my backside edge, whaap!.. silence.. tailbone slam!


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> at pico last season. i was riding in pretty shitty conditions (ice storm) and i was with an instructor since i hadn't been on a board for over a year. the guy fell and i went past him and didnt see him and when i tried to stop i slid on some ice and a mogul. when i came down i hit some more ice, caught it and sprained my wrist.
> 
> ps: 500th post! woohoo!


Not being on a board for over a year shouldnt require an instructor =/ Unless your newer to begin with maybe..? I can hop right on & pick up where I left off no matter how long I havnt been on a board. My cuz got into a bike crash & had to skip a season which made it almost 2 years since he was on one & hoped right on & was fine.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Last yr when i was flat basing ....front edge....SCORPION


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> landed switch, over rotated, onto my backside edge, whaap!.. silence.. tailbone slam!


hah this is how i sprained my right wrist about a week ago =]

about to go out today to see how it does


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

2 seasons ago I hesistated for a half of a second...caught a back edge and broke my arm....my right humerous bone, right above my elbow.


That sucked


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Last year, while riding switch and giving my son advice... Wasn't paying attention at all to what I was doing myself. I rung my melon pretty good too, thank goodness for the helmet.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

uhhh last time I was out. I was basically stopped and was looking back at a friend coming down the hill. Caught my toe edge and fell over...


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

sunday.
coming off a run, went to stop toe side, then for fun rotated all the way around to heel side to finish the stop (what's that called?)...ooops. caught it.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

first time out this year. Relaxed for a second and let the board go flat. Toe side edge and scorpioned. So much fun.....


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> i just wanted to know how often this happens to people
> 
> ive been snowboarding about 3 years
> 
> well last time i did this i did a 180 off a box and over rotated a little bit and almost broke my wrists


That is how I broke my wrist last season. I caught my heelside edge on some ice and landed awkwardly on my left hand and wrist. I should have been wearing wrist guards and I should have been using my old shorter board. From now on I am sticking with a short board unless I am getting some powder runs in.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

3 week ago, second day on the mountain for the season while out in Utah riding Solitude. Got lazy while turning around to talk to my friend behind me and whap, scorpion...


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

2 days ago, 50-50 a corrugated tube and somehow got a little sideways at the end and my edge dug into one of the ridges, fell from tube down to ground flat on my left side, still hurts lol


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I caught my edge last time I was out: Sunday. I'm still learning to negotiate steeper and more varied terrain. I'm also learning to ride switch, so it's bound to happen at least once a day. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

jr05 said:


> uhhh last time I was out. I was basically stopped and was looking back at a friend coming down the hill. Caught my toe edge and fell over...


haha same here I know how that is...I looked especially stupid since I just finished coming down a black run at good speed, then bam, caught an edge when I turned back to look for my friends...right by the lift line too...


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadly it was this year on my 3rd day out...first run on pow day...

Jump off the lift, strap in and start flyin down to get some fresh tracks before too many others.

Within 30 seconds i spot this chick cutting left and right really wide turns across...so I realize this and turn right to go around her as she goes left...then out of nowhere she cuts up the hill and stops dead right in front of me maybe 5 feet ahead...so i tried to cut back the other direction to stop, kept sliding..shifted my weight and wham...face first scorpion maybe a foot from her board.

Atleast she had the courtesy to say "Oops" as started moving again and i picked myself up out of the snow..:laugh:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

eh ridin switch i occasionally catch a edge .....or spinning butters get me sometimes too


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> first time out this year. Relaxed for a second and let the board go flat. Toe side edge and scorpioned. So much fun.....


same thing on my first day, fell right on the front of my helmet which pushed my goggles down into my face and cut right under my eye leaving a few nice scares and a bruise under my eye. Kept riding though of course but an interesting way to start my season.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> Not being on a board for over a year shouldnt require an instructor =/ Unless your newer to begin with maybe..? I can hop right on & pick up where I left off no matter how long I havnt been on a board. My cuz got into a bike crash & had to skip a season which made it almost 2 years since he was on one & hoped right on & was fine.


i rode for two years with a couple bad habits. i couldnt link toe to heel (i would jump to switch edges) so i got a one day lesson early in the season. it sounds weird but it was totally worth it. i can do doubles now, something that would have killed me a couple years ago :laugh:


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Only have done it one time, in 1986. My fist time out. Got cocky and caught my front side edge...WHAM!!!


Only do that once:laugh:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

If you are NOT catching edges and face-planting you simply are a pro like Torstein Horgmo (anyone see those landing saves on the dew tour?, wow) or you are just cruising and NOT trying anything new or challenging. I mean just riding your snowboard if you know how to ride you should not be regularly hooking edges and falling. If you're out there hucking off any lump you see, 180'ing off signs, trying park features etc you will hook an edge every now and again and you will fall. So if you "haven't hooked an edge in years" you don't really ride your snowboard!


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Last time out. Was about to go into one of those stupid connections that are super narrow and all the noobs block the whole thing. Anyways some idiot came totally out of control and way too fast and cut off like 3 people, me being one of them. He came closest to me so I tried to cut real hard, but was on ice, so toe edge straight in and went directly to my knee. Took a few minutes for the pain to go away enough for me to get up again lol.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Surprisingly, Ive been riding my new Never Summer R.C. board all season doing hard/steeper shit than ive ever done before and I have yet to catch an edge this season...

I love this board

I use to catch them once everytime out last season...


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kind of a different kind of an edge catch.
Two nights ago, I was riding a rollercoaster rail that ends with an incline to give you some air coming out of it. I was just doing an easy 50-50 and started to come off the right side on the final down slope so I decided to hop off the side.
Then out of nowhere my tail hits the upslope of the rail and sends me flying straight on to my side on the icey knuckle. I felt like I landed on straight cement.

It surprised the shit out of me. Never saw it coming.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not as experienced as a lot of people on this forum, so I tend to catch an edge a few times a season.

This past weekend while riding Jay Peak, my buddy clipped me from behind by accident (he shouldn't have been that close behind me)which caused me to catch a back edge and made me do a reverse superman and land on my back. At the same time my head smacked against the ice. 

Never in my life have I hit my head or back so hard. It winded me pretty good and I kinda just layed there for a moment. If I wasn't wearing my helmut, there is no doubt in my mind that I would have been knocked out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

Free_Rider said:


> I'm not as experienced as a lot of people on this forum, so I tend to catch an edge a few times a season.
> 
> This past weekend while riding Jay Peak, my buddy clipped me from behind by accident (he shouldn't have been that close behind me)which caused me to catch a back edge and made me do a reverse superman and land on my back. At the same time my head smacked against the ice.
> 
> Never in my life have I hit my head or back so hard. It winded me pretty good and I kinda just layed there for a moment. If I wasn't wearing my helmut, there is no doubt in my mind that I would have been knocked out.



No matter how experienced you are you are always gonna catch an edge from time to time!!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

lazy half cab catch while maching on the groomer... Knocked the wind out out me and I laid face down scorpion style with an instant pool of blood from my nose. Riding down the rest of the way holding my nose I was met with people rushing to get me a towel. What was my mind on right before the blamo? It wasn't on shred that's for sure.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I really started progressing in my switch riding early this season, and working on my BS & FS 180s. I've had to discover my edge all over again when riding switch. Yes, I have been up close and personal with the hill through this learning experience, but it has been worth it. My switch riding has rapidly progressed, as well as my wife's. We both have made a commitment to learning switch this year, and we have paid the price from time to time.

I agree...if your not catching an edge from time to time, your not challenging yourself to learn and develop new skills.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Last time I was out. The only time I catch an edge these days are when I decide to take that last run when I'm already exhausted. I'll get lazy and - BAM!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

last time out i was hitting this jump on the side of a trail. i go off it do a method and land slightly backwards on my toe edge. after riding 5 ft on my toe edge i hit this stick protruding from the snow. i i just about did a full backflip and landed on my right shoulder. shoulder hurt for a couple of runs but after that it was fine.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Last week, riding switch and chatting with my daughter while we were blowing down a blue groomer, wasn't paying attention, caught heelside, bam....she about wrecked from laughing so hard...definitely hardest toss in a couple of years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Last week, riding switch and chatting with my daughter while we were blowing down a blue groomer, wasn't paying attention, caught heelside, bam....she about wrecked from laughing so hard...definitely hardest toss in a couple of years.


Thats just awesome that you and your daughter were riding together....then even better she was laughing at you!! haha. Sounds like a cool kid :thumbsup:


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

this isn't edge catching related but i was going for a 270 boardslide and i fell off the rail spinning and hit this weird thing did a 540 on my back as i can recall i screamed WHAT THE F$$K JUST HAPPEND? then laughed


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

3 Days ago (just got back from my trip) caught my heel edge and landed on my Right shoulder, completely fucking it up...again.

I should call myself the one-arm snowboarder, 3 shoulder injuries within 6 snowboard trips which means half the time I'm boarding
with either one of my shoulder torn up 

Luckily I'm a PT so I'm able to rehab myself.

I'm heading to Breckenridge in March where hopefully there won't be a number 4.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

pretty much every time I been out.. only been on the mountains about 8 times or so.

now I really only fall when I try something that I seen someone else do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

I was wakeboarding @ big bear and thought id try to be hardcore by attempting a double up. The boat driver was mad that i spunked in her hair the night before and floored the boat during the u turn. Whipped me outside the wake at like 45mph. I caught my toeside edge and ate it soooo hard. I remember i hit the water so hard i couldnt keep my eyes closed.

Lesson of the day, don't spunk in your lady's hair!


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Steezydoesit said:


> I was wakeboarding @ big bear and thought id try to be hardcore by attempting a double up. The boat driver was mad that i spunked in her hair the night before and floored the boat during the u turn. Whipped me outside the wake at like 45mph. I caught my toeside edge and ate it soooo hard. I remember i hit the water so hard i couldnt keep my eyes closed.
> 
> Lesson of the day, don't spunk in your lady's hair!




Tell her to bare down on that thing, and keep it in her mouth:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

m60g said:


> Tell her to bare down on that thing, and keep it in her mouth:laugh:


you would think thats what common sense dictates. Well she thought it was a flagrant and definitely got her free throws for that "foul". I on the other hand got welts!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I think the better question to ask is: When am I NOT catching edges! Hah! But the last time I got it bad was a couple years ago, ended up with a shitty concussion and way too much memory loss. =/


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Hahaha....I just did this the other day while teaching on the fucking bunny hill..........:laugh:
> 
> I was demonstrating a 360 nose butter down the hill and let my attention drift and dropped the tail just enough to catch. Went down like a sack of shit; made my students feel better to see the teacher go down too....


owned by self. Its humbling and should happen to everyone once in awhile


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Hahaha....I just did this the other day while teaching on the fucking bunny hill..........:laugh:
> 
> I was demonstrating a 360 nose butter down the hill and let my attention drift and dropped the tail just enough to catch. Went down like a sack of shit; made my students feel better to see the teacher go down too....


LoL....yea Im a phys ed teacher and I teach elementary school and they love it when I screw something up. it makes their day hhaha


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I caught my edge last weekend doing some switch riding. I think I heard the ground shake when I went down. haha! Hey...ya gotta learn sometime. Other than that, I have been progressing on my switch riding this season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Coworker of mine caught his edge three weeks ago, banged his forehead, scorpioned, and ended up with a grade four concussion. Dude is lucky to be alive and has an eight hour memory gap. Of course he wasn't wearing a helmet. Evidently he will be wearing one when he is allowed to snowboard again (Feb at best) or else he won't be snowboarding ever again according to his wife.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Coworker of mine caught his edge three weeks ago, banged his forehead, scorpioned, and ended up with a grade four concussion. Dude is lucky to be alive and has an eight hour memory gap. Of course he wasn't wearing a helmet. Evidently he will be wearing one when he is allowed to snowboard again (Feb at best) or else he won't be snowboarding ever again according to his wife.


Ouch... I have had to many concussions already!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

While I do not often catch edges anymore, if I go a day without falling I tend to get upset at myself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> While I do not often catch edges anymore, if I go a day without falling I tend to get upset at myself.




Ummmmmm............. why is that???


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Probably cause he feels like he's not trying hard enough. I kind of feel the same way. If I go a day where I don't crash, I feel like I took it too easy that day.

I can't remember the last time I caught and edge... literally, I got a concussion because I lent my helmet to a beginner


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

First trip this season.

Cruising looking over my shoulder laughing with some friends. Just before I could correct it the edge caught and I went down. Icy, night riding, hard pack left me with a bruised up rib area. Awesome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

caught a edge yesterday, slid for 20 - 30 feet


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

2 time out this season. Icy conditions, rode flat based and didn't pay any attention, hit a iceblock and ended up on my back edge, then flat on my ass!
It happens from time to time


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

3 hrs ago ... hit a lil side bump back into the trail bs 180 .. looked back to watch my friends girl hit it too and caught heel edge riding swith waaaa waaaa


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm basically an intermediate snowboarder so I catch edge a fair amount, but this past week of snowboarding is when I started, practiced, and perfected my carving. Ironically it was the best week yet and had the least amount of accidents because I practiced hard and made sure I had the basics downpat. I usually caught an edge when I hit a bump and landed wrong. I did wipe out hard 3 days ago when I was slowly sliding down the hill to the chair life on my toeside, I relaxed too much and caught my heelside and landed on my tailbone.

To be honest, I only catch an edge if I:

-Don't pay attention
-Go down steep runs with bumps(usually clip my toeside)
-Try something beyond my skill level without practicing a bit first

I'm going to be practicing ollies all day tomorrow, hope I don't catch an edge to hard


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> 3 hrs ago ... hit a lil side bump back into the trail bs 180 .. looked back to watch my friends girl hit it too and caught heel edge riding swith waaaa waaaa


Haha my buddy caught an edge the exact same way as you a couple days ago. He threw a bs 3 over a jump and rode away clean. He turned to watch me, and right as I landed my spin I saw him mid air after catching his heel side and landed on his head. He had a mini yard sale to go with it. Funny stuff.


----------



## SlowRoller (Dec 12, 2009)

It was my first day on the mountain in over fifteen years today. Funny thing, I only caught an edge twice, right after I strapped in and began the run. The faster I went the more confidence I had. It really came back quick.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Ummmmmm............. why is that???





sook said:


> Probably cause he feels like he's not trying hard enough.


I try to progress my riding as much as possible in order to see and ride the mountain in new ways. If I just ride the exact same way and do the same tricks or whatever else, it tends to get dull. I like to know that I attempted something I was not comfortable with, or took a risk that has consequences. Then there are always a few days per season where I just cruise all day long


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> I try to progress my riding as much as possible in order to see and ride the mountain in new ways. If I just ride the exact same way and do the same tricks or whatever else, it tends to get dull. I like to know that I attempted something I was not comfortable with, or took a risk that has consequences. Then there are always a few days per season where I just cruise all day long


I feel the exact same way. I tend to cruise if I'm with other people that want to have a laid back day. I tend to push myself (hurt myself) on days I'm by myself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Was doing a butter (I call them wheelies) the other day, went too far up and flipped over backwards. It was actually hilarious tho


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Was doing a butter (I call them wheelies) the other day, went too far up and flipped over backwards. It was actually hilarious tho


did the same thing two days ago.
i was like hey watch this man and fell so hard!
:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> did the same thing two days ago.
> i was like hey watch this man and fell so hard!
> :laugh:


Lmao! I did the same thing, I yelled to my boyfriend hey baby watch me!! and bam ate it lol. He was laughin at me so hard


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Caught my frontside yesterday and scorpioned. Went to the ER to make sure I hadn't damaged anything:laugh:


Damn I'm sore as hell today:thumbsup:


It happened trying to dodge slow skiers on a green run that I was using to get to another lift


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

last time i caught an edge was yesterday actually ^^
i was doing a fs 540, but did a bit to big s turn before the jump, and started spinning a bit to early, this made me catch an edge on the end of the jump ( new board with bit too sharp edges too, havent detuned em yet ) , i lost control and landed on my back.
my back got totally numb and i lost my breath, then i started spitting blood.
got it checked today, and it wasnt anything serious, luckily


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Caught my toe edge on an ice patch yesterday. I bombed down a steep section of the run and after I cleared it I decided to try a full speed butter. Almost made my full rotation until I hit an ice patch that I didn't see. Caught my toe edge and went flying full speed. Thankfully, I had my helmet on. My face smashed into the ground and if it weren't for the front of my helmet, I would have been in big time trouble. I walked away with a bit lip and some loss of ego. Got a stiff neck today to boot!


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

jr05 said:


> uhhh last time I was out. I was basically stopped and was looking back at a friend coming down the hill. Caught my toe edge and fell over...


i do this far too much. i feel so stupid every time:laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

rjattack19 said:


> i do this far too much. i feel so stupid every time:laugh:


And that's when you ragdoll and make them laugh right RJ? :laugh:


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

few weeks ago under rotated a 3 caught edge boom.. there will be more to come as im still learning 3s


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

3 days ago i hit a small jump had a ton of wait backwards so i went to slow down i started to slow down and decided to not give as much grip to stop well lets just say i went to far foward where my momentum wouldnt let me back and had to wait a whole second knowing i would catch my edge. grr i hate when i have to wait when i know its gunna happen lol


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

*Holy mother f%@!ker!!!* 

I caught a gnarly edge (or some such shit) on Sunday afternoon and just started to snow and was really windy, visibility was not good at all. Took this run that has a wicked long cat track with uphills and downhills. Anyway, I was holding my edge on the flat and approaching the uphill slope. Wind was blowing against me and for some reason I didn't hear much wind noise and the visibility was low so I really didn't realize how fast I was going. I thought i should start doing (attempting) some cross-overs like the one's in Snowolf's cat track vid...usually they've worked fine for me...Anyway, I hit major ice patch, felt my toe edge just about to catch, then I tried to correct and get right back on my heel...that's pretty much all I remember. Went down of the side of my head first and did several cartwheels...must have looked like i was trying out for gymnastics floor exercise/dance competition!!! It's a shame the camera wasn't rolling...that would have been some fuuuny shit. Although it was not funny then!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

The last time I caught my edge was sometime last week. Not sure wtf happened, just biffed it super hard on a GREEN run! I guess I tried to turn onto my toes too snappily and I fell back to correct myself and landed right on my left hip and then my head came down but I think my goggles saved my temple because once those hit, they flew up. Surprisingly I didn't have a bruise.

The funniest wipe outs I have ever experienced happened both last season. The first one I was going down an intermediate trial and as I was carving (with long traverses) down it, I started to fall back on my heel edge so I over corrected myself and flew forwards and did a couple somersaults down the hill and when I landed towards the bottom this group of little kid skiiers and their instructor all stared at me and I awkwardly just waved at them ("heeey guys how's it going?"). 

The second funniest wipe out was me and this girl I knew were going down a very narrow trail and she fell behind me on her heelside and her board spun towards mine and knocked me down (we were riding close). Well her board edge was upward when she fell and my ass slammed right on it.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

last tuesday- buttering a 360 off the tail and going a little too fast over the back side of a roller. sank the back edge- slaaamm. two cracked ribs #'s 9 and 10. i'll never forget to detune again- and i was on a flat kick.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

If you don't catch your edge once and awhile your not riding hard enough:thumbsup:


----------



## Syn (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll be honest, broke my collar bone 5 years ago by catching the edge. Wasn't doing anything fancy, racing a buddy to lunch, flying down the hill and next thing I know I'm on the ground with pain in the shoulder. Second time I've broken that collar bone might I add. Actually didn't even know it was broken, went two weeks until finally going to the doc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

seant46 said:


> If you don't catch your edge once and awhile your not riding hard enough:thumbsup:


I like this positive thinking :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

last saturday..was at breck..riding switch, I forgot I was riding switch and my mind started drifting, went to toe side and my feet fought eachother. caught a nice heelside edge and slammed my head into the hardpack. damn you switch riding!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Happened to me this past Monday at Breck when we were in CO. Was practicing tail presses, came down funny and caught the toe edge. Slammed pretty good but was able to get my forearm out so I didn't hit my head/face or even get whiplash, nor any wrist injuries. However, I ended up with a bruised rib that, based on my experience in the past, will probably hurt for a good 2-3 weeks. Nothing too serious so I'm fine with it...


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

seant46 said:


> If you don't catch your edge once and awhile your not riding hard enough:thumbsup:


This is what I keep telling myself. I usually ride alone, but the last two times I rode with my friends I caught an edge...I need to work on not pushing too hard. Thought I broke some ribs the last time, and today I slammed my head and effed up my shoulder. +1 for helmets. Wear one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Im going to post this here b/c I don't want to clog up the forums. I bought a '10 K2 WWW Rocker ( world wide weapon)and it says it has 3 degree base bevel or something. Does this mean I dont need to detune for park?
thanks!


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

volcom2772 said:


> Im going to post this here b/c I don't want to clog up the forums. I bought a '10 K2 WWW Rocker ( world wide weapon)and it says it has 3 degree base bevel or something. Does this mean I dont need to detune for park?
> thanks!


dud you'll get a response much quicker if you post a new thread in the proper forum...


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

I havent had any bad ones this season, just small ones here and there. BUT LAST YEAR...

I was haulin ass cuz I was going to try to make it up like a 20-30ft. hill to a little base area to chill out. I started out hard on my toes and made a long swooping turn. I leveled out the baord a little bit to maintain a good speed. It must have still been sliding when I leveled it out and caught hard on my heelside. I whipped back at the speed of light it felt like and did a couple rolls before sliding to a stop on my back. I was hurting and just layed there for a little bit trying to figure out how I got there. I have never worn a helmet but have been seriously considering one ever since that.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> I havent had any bad ones this season, just small ones here and there. BUT LAST YEAR...
> 
> I was haulin ass cuz I was going to try to make it up like a 20-30ft. hill to a little base area to chill out. I started out hard on my toes and made a long swooping turn. I leveled out the baord a little bit to maintain a good speed. It must have still been sliding when I leveled it out and caught hard on my heelside. I whipped back at the speed of light it felt like and did a couple rolls before sliding to a stop on my back. I was hurting and just layed there for a little bit trying to figure out how I got there. I have never worn a helmet but have been seriously considering one ever since that.


honestly man do it. spend the little amount of money and protect yourself. I always wear one (been once without one and it felt weird), but I always felt like it was overdoing it, but after today I am thankful I was wearing one.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

briangig said:


> honestly man do it. spend the little amount of money and protect yourself. I always wear one (been once without one and it felt weird), but I always felt like it was overdoing it, but after today I am thankful I was wearing one.


Yeah I guess the fact that nobody else I ride with wears one has always deterred me from it. Nowadays I'm thinkin that its better to just be the loner and wear on. Only takes one bad spill to leave you sitting in a chair drooling on yourself for the rest of your life...or dead.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Leo said:


> And that's when you ragdoll and make them laugh right RJ? :laugh:


hahaha exactly!!! its probably even funnier seeing as im 6'5" all of my limbs flailing everywhere :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> I like this positive thinking :thumbsup:


Lol my friend says that to me all the time.

But yea i mostly ride park and usually when i catch an edge its because i under rotated a 270 out of a rail.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

rjattack19 said:


> hahaha exactly!!! its probably even funnier seeing as im 6'5" all of my limbs flailing everywhere :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I was told by my friend I fall the hardest of anybody they had ever seen. :thumbsup: (i think)


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

briangig said:


> I was told by my friend I fall the hardest of anybody they had ever seen. :thumbsup: (i think)


:laugh::laugh:haha same, how tall are you?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Everytime. It's embarrassing. frustrating. and humbling. How am I supposed to get it right, if I don't do it wrong first...or at the very least once in a while.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Helmets won't always save you.. just use your head when doing stuff.


----------

